

Rate My App: LimitGrid ( aka 10 steps to quit your job ) - toniowhola

http://www.limitgrid.com<p>LimitGrid is my new weekend project.<p>How many times have you thought of quitting your job? 
How many times have you thought of dumping your gf/bf?
How many times have you thought of getting the new gadget?<p>Record your every step before you reach the limit.
======
cubicle67
I'd like to see it in use before signing up. Is there a way to view public
limitgrids?

Also, this is an odd response to give when I do a password reset request w/ no
email: "1 error prohibited this user from being saved: Email can't be blank"

Like the idea though, and also like the nice clean look you've given it

~~~
toniowhola
Clicking on the logo should bring you a list of public limitgrids. I should've
made it a little more obvious.

~~~
cubicle67
aha, cool. That's what I was looking for Looks very nice

------
cubicle67
<http://www.limitgrid.com>

------
dadads
This could be my new FML.

